# RP with Phoenix the Borzoi (nsfw)



## ColdSoul (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi, 

          Phoenix is one of my characters, she is a straight female borzoi who is looking to have some fun. She is a hardy but is an easy going tough girl. She likes to play a little hard to get too as she is an ex-military dog. 

Here are some pics~

www.furaffinity.net: Phoenix Portrait by ColdSoul

www.furaffinity.net: Phoenix sketch by ColdSoul

www.furaffinity.net: Phoenix- I'm Still Here by ColdSoul

She can work as a sub or dom, but I am also looking for a good story for her as well. I will NOT to any extreme fetishes with her, if you are unsure just ask. I am quite a laid back RP, I work during the day so evenings is when I tend to be free. I do have discord, which I use to RP.

If you are interested just give me a shout  Have a nice day, peeps.

Regards


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 4, 2018)

ColdSoul said:


> Hi,
> 
> Phoenix is one of my characters, she is a straight female borzoi who is looking to have some fun. She is a hardy but is an easy going tough girl. She likes to play a little hard to get too as she is an ex-military dog.
> 
> ...



Hey there I saw your rp and Im interested in it. Could you do rps in Dm?


----------



## ColdSoul (Jul 5, 2018)

Alphawolf456 said:


> Hey there I saw your rp and Im interested in it. Could you do rps in Dm?



Hello, glad that you are interested, though I am afraid I don't know what Dm is lol? .... I have FA and discord if that helps lol.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 5, 2018)

ColdSoul said:


> Hello, glad that you are interested, though I am afraid I don't know what Dm is lol? .... I have FA and discord if that helps lol.



Im not really into those discord themes but DM means daily messages and how you start one is you click on the users name then on there it says start a conversation click that amd you can send private messages to them hope that helps


----------



## MrHoppers (Jul 5, 2018)

I wouldn’t mind giving it a try, I used to RP all the time years ago. I’ve kinda wanted to get back into it as well xD 

here’s my fursona. 
www.furaffinity.net: Hoppers Refrence Sheet by MrHoppers

You can message me on there or you could use my discord MrHoppers#0946 ^-^


----------



## ColdSoul (Jul 5, 2018)

Alphawolf456 said:


> Im not really into those discord themes but DM means daily messages and how you start one is you click on the users name then on there it says start a conversation click that amd you can send private messages to them hope that helps


Thanks for explaining lol, I feel so old haha. I would rather stick to RP-ing on discord to be honest, as I don't want to have RP'S happing all over the place and forget about them.


----------



## ColdSoul (Jul 5, 2018)

MrHoppers said:


> I wouldn’t mind giving it a try, I used to RP all the time years ago. I’ve kinda wanted to get back into it as well xD
> 
> here’s my fursona.
> www.furaffinity.net: Hoppers Refrence Sheet by MrHoppers
> ...



Hi!

             Wow!! what a cool and interesting character! I think he's great I really do... But I don't think he and Phoenix would go well together  She is a sighthound and so would more likely want to chase him! Very sorry hun.


----------



## MrHoppers (Jul 5, 2018)

ColdSoul said:


> Hi!
> 
> Wow!! what a cool and interesting character! I think he's great I really do... But I don't think he and Phoenix would go well together  She is a sighthound and so would more likely want to chase him! Very sorry hun.



You would chase me? Haha well not that I would even mind that xD but I understand, it’s all good :3


----------

